# NGD..I bought the 1960 Martin 000-18



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

So I went ahead and bought the Martin. Its just too cool. I love guitars with honest play wear. Nothing new and shiny for me!
The seller's Grandpa bought it new, so its more or less a one owner guitar.
He didn't mind parting with it as his dad is going to be giving him another old family heirloom Martin.
It has a great loud tone, but man, its got 14-57 gauge strings on it!
I will be putting my usual 10-50's and maybe the neck will come back a bit. 
The cracks and hole in the side are not bad at all. (See my original thread for pics).
He vaguely remembers his sister sitting on Grandpa's lap and dropping it.
It will eventually need a neck re-set but I have a really good repair guy who can do it for 300$.
I'm not in any hurry. I'll play it as is for now.
I only do a bit of picking, mostly open cord stuff.
Just wanted to share.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

great story! Good luck and enjoy playing it. You brought new life to it.
Post some pics when you have time


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The 000 is a right comfortable size for me. My fingertips would be whining and crying and bitching with 14-57s. 11-52s work well for me. Enjoy for a long time.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Here are a few pics. I also love the size. I find dreads too big and uncomfortable. Plus, the neck is very slim and comfortable with a perfect V shape.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

capnjim said:


> Here are a few pics. I also love the size. I find dreads too big and uncomfortable. Plus, the neck is very slim and comfortable with a perfect V shape.


Bang on. I, too, find dreads too hard to deal with. I love these smaller Martins. My Martin 12 string is actually a Jumbo and although I love the thing to pieces (and a gift from my wife), I would actually prefer an OM 12 or 000. Anyway, congrats and let us know once the fixes are done w/pics, of course.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Great ! 
Wish you a long honeymoon before sending her to surgery ! ;-)


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Sometimes, you just have to pull the trigger. Must be exciting. I, too, love the 000 size. I've read the -000-18 is very good for strumming, as well as the obvious fingerpicking. Enjoy!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cool !!!

Congrats !!!


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Freakin' sweeeet!

Just might not get _any _sweeter.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m very jealous. Well done.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim: In discussing this guitar with you, I think it is a great find for you. As you say, you prefer the older stuff rather than the new and shiny and if playable, which this one obviously is, you can enjoy this one for many, many years to come.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Good score. The top looks like it's in excellent shape for a 60 year old guitar. And that's the most important part, from a sound POV. Makes the damage pale in comparison. Enjoy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I bought that same model (used) in England in 1970 ish. 
I think it was made in the early to mid 60's.
I had it for many years and stupidly sold it.

ENJOY!!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------

